
Ask HN: College doesn't allow purchasing items with Sales Tax? - gjsman-1000
I am part of a Student Life club at a Community College, and proposed and won funding for a project. After winning funding, however, I learned that the school does not allow clubs to purchase anything that has sales tax on it. As far as I know the school is tax-exempt, but not even having the option to pay sales tax on an item?<p>Anyway, I am still working on the project, but am now concerned about finding places where I can buy parts without sales tax. Does anyone know what this might be about?
======
masonic
Ask if you can use the college's tax-exemption number for your purchases.

